# Wether that pees in his mouth



## Roxy's momma (Sep 30, 2012)

I purchased a 1yr old Nubian wether and he will pee in his mouth like a buck. Why does he do that? He is in with my other two wethers and there are no other goats around. He also has a musky scent to him at times. Is this from the pee or could he still have a testicle that didn't drop and is inside?


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 30, 2012)

Roxy's momma said:
			
		

> I purchased a 1yr old Nubian wether and he will pee in his mouth like a buck. Why does he do that? He is in with my other two wethers and there are no other goats around. He also has a musky scent to him at times. Is this from the pee or could he still have a testicle that didn't drop and is inside?


Sounds to me like he isn't a full wether.  HE may still have an  undescended testicle.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 30, 2012)

If he was wethered later in life he could just be following his instict. Was he banded or cut? Some people will band when there are older but they should cut.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bucks pee in their mouths????  I had no idea...learn something new every day


----------



## boykin2010 (Sep 30, 2012)

I had no idea goats did that!!! 
I am so happy that sheep don't do that. 

I am with bonbean, you learn something new every day.


----------



## Roxy's momma (Sep 30, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> If he was wethered later in life he could just be following his instict. Was he banded or cut? Some people will band when there are older but they should cut.


I don't have an answer to which way he was castrated or how old he was when it was done. I bought him from a lady that got him with a doe she purchased and he was already done.  She told me she has had him since he was 3 months old. I'm guessing he may have had one that didn't come down. I have had wethers in the past but never ever saw them display this behavior. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Roxy's momma (Sep 30, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Roxy's momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my guess too. Thank you for your input.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Oct 4, 2012)

I think it is instinct.. I have a  pygmy wether that was castrated (cut) the old time farm way.. hold them in a cradle position tightly.  vet administered tetanus shot,  vet sprays the testicles with disinfectant, takes a knife cuts into the sack, pulls out the testicles, cuts them completely off/out sprays with blue coat and away we went.. this was 9 years ago and my first wether and first goat.. he was little and when this occurred I was traumatized. as was he!. he refused to walk for the night but within a day he was fine!  kept an eye for infection and because he was young and this was timed during cool weather  fly issues did not occur.  Anyway 9 years later he has only been kept with a herd of does and he is the head honcho in the herd  and YES  he pees on his mouth and wether type beard!  Thankfully not frequent and definately nowhere near like my bucks!  And thankfully he does not stink!  What I have learned is that he does it more when he is wound up and when I have several of my does in heat at once.. probably sexually frustrated!!!!


----------



## ladyh (Oct 24, 2012)

My male Nigerian was about a year old and he was old school castrated (just cut the whole thing off) on Sept 12.  He isn't as "bucky" as he was, but never really smelled either.  I only saw him pee in the mouth and lip up once.  He does still mount my females.  He is still pushy.  He was fine the next morning and after a couple days, back to normal.  Veterycin is a wonderful product.   I gave him his Tetnus Toxoid shot the day before.


----------

